# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Trục Z hành trình 230 , ren 10 , chuẩn cho router cnc.

## Nam CNC

Mới hoàn thành chiều nay, nóng hổi à.
----- chiều dài 420, ngang 150 , mặt bích 180x200.
----- Ray HSR 15 của THK 
----- Visme bi NSK , phi 12, ren 10 , ụ đỡ 12 theo chuẩn của NSK , đi chung nguyên bộ với víme.
----- Mặt bích cho động cơ bước 57 và 86 luôn ( có con nào chơi con đó , khỏi suy nghĩ )
        lắp ráp kĩ, trượt rất nhẹ nhàng mượt mà.
*tổng thể.




*Visme bi NSK. 12-10.




*ray trượt THK HSR15




*Dáng siêu mỏng chỉ dày 70mm




* Mặt bích động cơ 57 hay 86 đều ok.




Rất phù hợp cho router quảng cáo hay chạy điêu khắc, với ren 10 mới đạt được tốc độ cắt tối ưu của động cơ bước.... anh em nhanh tay hen.

   Giá 3.3tr cho em nó ( giá chưa bao gồm ship, ship thường cho em 150 K nhé )
   Nam 0908415648.

----------


## Khoa C3

Có vẻ dạo này bác Nam chú ý hơn đến hình thức rồi nhể, hàng da trắng dáng xinh ghê.
_p/s: sắp lôi cả con dấu ra bán sao ý._

----------


## ahdvip

Lâu lâu mới làm đc cái thấy đẹp nên chắc định đóng dấu luôn quá, kaka

----------


## Nam CNC

Đẹp với trắng gì mấy cha, hôm nay em ráp nhôm cho nó nhẹ nên nó trắng, mọi hôm chơi toàn sắt thép nên đen thui. Đẹp thì em có khả năng làm đẹp hơn nhưng giá thành nó thế , cố gắng quá chỉ tổ tồn kho, ngày xưa ráp máy mà chơi kiểu này khách mắng cho, phải mặc áo cho em nó đầy đủ đó.

----------


## CBNN

đúng là a Nam dạo này "mát tay" chắ hay đi " mát xa" lắm nè ! :Embarrassment:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Bác Nam có thể thay vitme bước 5mm (đẹp chai nhe) không?

Nếu được, mình lấy cho khách hàng của mình.

Công bố giá trên đây luôn để mai mốt tính tiền lại với khách cho dễ.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Vietnamcnc thích hành trình như thế hả ? mình có visme rồi , trượt thì ok , nếu cần yêu cầu như thế mình sẽ ráp 1 bộ giống vậy. Vì bộ này có kích thước hết rồi nên thay cây visme khác vào sẽ lệch lỗ và khoan lại nhiều quá không đẹp. Bác đồng ý em thực hiện xong post lên , giá cả như vậy thôi, không thay đổi , em tặng thêm 1 khớp nối japan luôn cho bác nữa. OK không ?

        Em mới kiểm tra kho xong, chỉ còn 2 cây ren 5 , mà hành trình chỉ có 180-190mm thôi, chắc khó đáp ứng tiêu chuẩn chân dài cho bác đại gia vietnamcnc

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

OK mình mua về tự thay lấy vậy....

Hơi tiếc của mấy cái có sẵn ở nhà...

Bộ này tuyên bố về tay VNcnc nhé!

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## LEDUC

> OK mình mua về tự thay lấy vậy....
> 
> Hơi tiếc của mấy cái có sẵn ở nhà...
> 
> Bộ này tuyên bố về tay VNcnc nhé!


Tuyên bố về tay luôn . Bá đạo quá  :Smile: 
Vậy chiều nay về rửa luôn nhé .

----------


## elenercom

Đúng là nóng hổi, vừa thổi vừa mua

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Mới hoàn thành chiều nay, nóng hổi à.
> ----- chiều dài 420, ngang 150 , mặt bích 180x200.
> ----- Ray HSR 15 của THK 
> ----- Visme bi NSK , phi 12, ren 10 , ụ đỡ 12 theo chuẩn của NSK , đi chung nguyên bộ với víme.
> ----- Mặt bích cho động cơ bước 57 và 86 luôn ( có con nào chơi con đó , khỏi suy nghĩ )
>         lắp ráp kĩ, trượt rất nhẹ nhàng mượt mà.
> *tổng thể.
> 
> 
> ...


 Bác Nam CNC còn bộ nào tương tự thế này không ạ?

----------


## ahdvip

> Bác Nam CNC còn bộ nào tương tự thế này không ạ?


Alo đặt hàng + đợi 1 thời gian là có à, ^^.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Alo đặt hàng + đợi 1 thời gian là có à, ^^.


  ahdvip chế tạo hộ tớ hột bộ nhé....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Bộ đã đăng thì em đã bán lâu lắm rồi , còn bộ này thì em mới ráp xong cho bác garynguyen cho bác ấy xem trước khi em chuyển hàng, hi vọng bác ấy chịu lấy cho em nhờ hehehe mệt quá tưởng dễ ăn nhưng khó tiêu thiệt AHAHAHA.

     Ray THK 15 , HSR loại này khoan hơi nhiều lỗ , độ chính xác và chịu lực cao hơn
     Visme bi kuroda 15 ren 10 , BK12 , gối sau gắn thêm mấy cục giảm chấn chơi ( dư chẳng biết làm gì )
     KHung nhôm tấm ngoài bãi , có gì ráp đó nên nó hơi xấu , em lo lắng không biết bác ấy có chê không , nếu mà chê chắc em ôm luôn cho nhẹ lòng.
    Em thiết kế cho bác ấy theo kiểu lật úp sẽ thuận tiện hơn cho việc ráp máy phay cnc dạng tròn , kết cấu này thoải mái cho bác ấy ráp con 2.2Kw.










 Hành trình đầu cuối được 210mm , khoảng cách 2 con trượt đầu cuối là hơn 200mm đủ cứng vững theo kiểu lật úp.



mua nhôm tấm ngoài bãi được khuyến mãi nhiều lỗ ghê.... em có gắn thêm 1 tấm sắt cho bác ấy gắn clip spindle dễ dàng hoặc gắn cái gì đó cũng được



 Do lắp ráp trễ hẹn nên em lục lọi trong nhà thêm được vài món tặng bác ấy xem như lời xin lỗi hehehe.
  ---  Dây điện 7 lõi bọc cáp chống nhiễu của Châu Âu luôn nha, loại này chuyên lắp cho động cơ điều khiển.

  --- Giắc 6 chấu cho dễ dàng đấu nối.

  --- 1 khớp nối japan 19-14 cho trục X của bác ấy.





        *** Cuối cùng tự nhận hàng của em nó hoạt động đúng kỹ thuật nhưng thẩm mỹ hơi ẹ tí hehehe

----------


## ahdvip

Nhiều lỗ để giảm cân nặng mà vẫn đảm bảo cứng vững, ^^, anh Nam tính ghê he, kaka

----------


## ahdvip

> ahdvip chế tạo hộ tớ hột bộ nhé....


Em inbox cho anh rồi nhé, có gì báo em.

----------


## ahdvip

> [/URL]


lướt lại bài này thấy em này hay hay ^^
Mấy ông Nhật hay Mỹ mà thấy 2 cái cục giảm chấn kia của anh Nam là mai nó gọi qua mua bằng sáng chế đó. ^^

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## cuong

làm chậm mà long lanh thế kia thì ai cũng chịu bác ạh. kiểu này độ cái gì hay hay chắc phải call bác Nam thôi

----------

Nam CNC

----------

